

Why the FDA is targeting Google-backed 23andMe: Unnecessary MRIs, mastectomies - carbocation
http://venturebeat.com/2013/11/26/warning-letter-to-23andme-could-be-a-landmark-case-for-health-care/

======
Fomite
They were also _profoundly_ sloppy with getting IRB approval for research they
conducted and published.

